# Browsers War



## Krishna Murthy (Mar 10, 2011)

Today-9 Mar 2011- Google released its Chrome 10. A few weeks ago MS released IE 9. Firefox's 4 beta is already doing the rounds. The Point is : Everyone is claiming their browser to be faster, more secure etc. Though I have all the 4 major browsers I don't see TOO MUCH DIFFERENCE. Can any user who has a good knowledge and experience with browsers make something of all these and translate for all ?


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

You're correct. There's hardly any practical difference in speed now. Browsers should be concentrating on providing more usability and features.

Opera 11 is my favourite.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been using Firefox for more than 2 years now, it's the best for allover job, but I do find it laggy sometimes. Will switch to one which has the stability of FF and added speed. 
PS- I haven't used the FF 4 though, comment based on latest 3.6.15


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

Chromium 11, Firefox 4, Opera 11 are all fine in my book, secure great set of features, run in all major platforms.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chromium 11, Firefox 4, Opera 11 are all fine in my book, secure great set of features, run in all major platforms.



yes, now it all depends on personal choices. I am using FF from last 2-3 years and I have no plans to change it to any other browser.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 10, 2011)

hmm... Here we go... Do we need another browser war / best browser thread?

I can't believe, ico is still replying to these kind of threads?


----------



## premji (Mar 10, 2011)

Opera 11 is interesting!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

for non tech addictive users-chrome is best
Firefox seems to be more secure
but for overall opera clinches this title


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2011)

for slow net connection, Chrome is best choice. for BB users, anything works.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

^I thought Opera with Turbo enabled was best for slow net connections.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^thats one too


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Voted for Opera 11.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

Garbage said:


> hmm... Here we go... Do we need another browser war / best browser thread?


No, we don't but why should I lock it anyways? These type of threads keep on coming up after 2-3 months or so when a new version is released and then die automatically. Happens everywhere.



Garbage said:


> I can't believe, ico is still replying to these kind of threads?


Anything wrong with it? I wouldn't have replied to this thread for the second time anyways.  Just for the note, you also did the same thing albeit for whatever reasons.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^I thought Opera with Turbo enabled was best for slow net connections.



doesn't work for me sometimes. so addicted to Chrome.


----------



## azzu (Mar 10, 2011)

Addicted to FF from last 4 years..
in the marking of my completion of 4 years with FF they released beta 4 this time 
thank u folks  

also found opera quite good , works for me as secondary browser


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

Fx 4 is good. I like.  RC version is out. Final release anytime now.  Opera as a secondary for me too.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 10, 2011)

This report should make it clear that Chrome is the winner:

Source: Safari and IE8 get shamed at Pwn2Own, Chrome still safe... for now -- Engadget

*Safari and IE8 get shamed at Pwn2Own, Chrome still safe... for now*



> Ahead of the most recent Pwn2Own, Google made a rather proud challenge: it'd pay $20,000 to any team or individual who could successfully hack Chrome. Two takers signed up for that challenge -- and then both backed down. One individual didn't show up and a second entry, known as Team Anon, decided to focus their efforts elsewhere. There's still time left for someone to come out of the woodwork and scrape off that polish, but as of now no brave souls have registered intent. Meanwhile, IE8 was taken down by Stephen Fewer, who used three separate vulnerabilities to get out of Protected Mode and crack that browser's best locks. Safari running on a MacBook Air got shamed again, cracked in just five seconds. Not exactly an improvement compared to how it fared in 2008.



Let's see what happens in the real championship. 

BTW, I'm too addicted to Chrome. I'll never use anything else.


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

was addicted to *opera*, then satisfied with *FF*, opted *chrome* for while, returning back to *Opera 11* via *IE 9*

hv used FF 4, kinda annoying for me, better to stick with 3.x. getting frustrated when chrome starts crashing with flash/youtube. IE 9 is not that bad, even flock was also good.

opera always been my fav, but i feel older versions are pretty fast compared to 11.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2011)

FF work great for me except memory leak.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

choudang said:


> was addicted to *opera*, then satisfied with *FF*, opted *chrome* for while, returning back to *Opera 11* via *IE 9*


World's most complicated comment 

I just opened all the 4 browsers mentioned here and all with 5 same tabs to see which one is hogging the maximum memory, and here is the result 

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/9572/browsers.th.jpg


----------



## dreatica (Mar 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> World's most complicated comment
> 
> I just opened all the 4 browsers mentioned here and all with 5 same tabs to see which one is hogging the maximum memory, and here is the result
> 
> *img824.imageshack.us/img824/9572/browsers.th.jpg




thats is some crazy job to do. Thanks. 

My opinion: In today's world when most of us are using 4-8gb ram, does it matter which one consumes more memory. I don't care if the ff even consumes 512mb ram, coz I have enough ram for it. (FF anabolism ? No )


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> FF work great for me except memory leak.


firefox memory problems were fixed ages ago. 



ithehappy said:


> World's most complicated comment
> 
> I just opened all the 4 browsers mentioned here and all with 5 same tabs to see which one is hogging the maximum memory, and here is the result
> 
> *img824.imageshack.us/img824/9572/browsers.th.jpg


i am of the opinion that free RAM is unused RAM. it doesn't even matter now a days. but yes, chrome being "light" is a myth and firefox being "heavy" on resources is a myth too. chrome and IE are using the most amount of memory in ur screenshot. but still firefox 3.6 is slow. firefox 4 rc is very snappy.

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

here is a browser comparison from july 2010 - Conclusion : Web Browser Grand Prix 2: The Top 5 Tested And Ranked

opera wins and it has also got extensions since then.


----------



## tkin (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a die hard opera users(using it since v8) and the new 11 version rocks, got the best looks, user extensions, very fast startup times and good response.

On a side note, the new IE9 is really very good, I'm placing it just below opera, it shows how much thought MS had put into it, the interface needs some work as I think putting the url box and tab bar in same line makes it look clumsy, but otherwise very well built, and also its the first publicly available browser to use GPU acceleration(all others in beta, does not count). 

Also the IE9 scores very good on Sputnik test with 67 only(lower the better) and beats even Opera with 74, Chrome gets 130(ouch), FF gets 258 (All with latest public build), ms put a lot of muscle in IE9 and I believe it deserves to be in the same league with the likes of chrome and opera.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2011)

As far as a non-techie person is concerned, I dont think, there can be more simple to look and work browser then, Chrome!


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> FF work great for me except memory leak.


No mem leaks for me since version 3.0.1.  Try Firefox 4.0 RC.


Joker said:


> firefox 4 rc is very snappy.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2011)

Joker said:


> firefox memory problems were fixed ages ago.






Krow said:


> No mem leaks for me since version 3.0.1.  Try Firefox 4.0 RC.



I am using FF 3.6.15 and 4GB in my laptop , I think its sufficient for to run FF.But  after some time the memory usage start  increasing  and FF start getting laggy and freezing.Then only option left for me to restart the FF.I can't swtich to FF 4.0 because due to Add-on compatibility.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously, Chrome is a huge hog.. Every tab, every extension etc has its own sandbox that means it uses more RAM.. for eg.. my Crunchbang x64 uses around 180 MB RAM when booted.. but once I fire up Chromium & open around 6-7 tabs, the RAM goes way beyond 700 MB..


----------



## Goten (Mar 11, 2011)

Which is Quicker and More secure for a non-techie user?

Answer - All....I hope non techie does not mean computer illiterate.

Secure - Opera.
Fast and light - chrome.
Fast and addons - Firefox.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

why i use opera?

1) css user style changer and user script too
2) TAB STACKING - group ur tabs. 
3) faster than chrome
4) no-script
5) turbo when slow connection. this also acts as proxy
6) built-in mail client
7) opera unite for webserver and sharing files
8) better out of the box download manager than any browser. it downloads torrents too.
9) irc client but i dont use it
10) opera sync to keep my bookmarks in sync EVERYWHERE even my mobile. it also syncs things like search engine, blocked adverts, notes etc.
11) browser identity spoofer
12) opera dragonfly very helpful for web development
13) all other browser have private browsing mode which opens a new window. opera also has private tab so that u dont have to open a new window
14) speed dial. 
15) one click button to disable image loading and save bandwidth.
16) cookie editor
17) u can also save ur current session and open it later. 

all of the above things without extensions and now it has extensions too.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

Joker said:


> why i use opera?
> 
> ..
> 2) TAB STACKING - group ur tabs.
> ...



Whoa man!.. These reasons are enough for me to give Opera a try.... seriously man.. Private browsing in a TAB! ... wud be very useful.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Whoa man!.. These reasons are enough for me to give Opera a try.... seriously man.. Private browsing in a TAB! ... wud be very useful.


well, he forgot about re-opening closed tabs if you closed one accidentally and also pinning of tabs if you don't want one to get closed accidentally. It also has an easy way of creating custom search engines and the great Mouse Gestures. Truly a very underrated browser.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

IMO Opera should get rid of the status bar, putting Unite, Link, View somewhere else and use overlay status bar for giving link information, etc.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

ico said:


> well, he forgot about re-opening closed tabs if you closed one accidentally and also pinning of tabs if you don't want one to get closed accidentally. It also has an easy way of creating custom search engines and the great Mouse Gestures. Truly a very underrated browser.



Re-opening closed tab and pinning are also in Chrome btw. But creating custom search is something new... 

Also, does Opera provide portable version, like firefox does? Cause, if it did, I can use it on a computer w/o admin rights. Like in office.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Re-opening closed tab and pinning are also in Chrome btw. But creating custom search is something new...
> 
> Also, does Opera provide portable version, like firefox does? Cause, if it did, I can use it on a computer w/o admin rights. Like in office.



Opera@USB : EN : download your free version of mobile Opera:


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Re-opening closed tab and pinning are also in Chrome btw.


Opera did it first. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> IMO Opera should get rid of the status bar, putting Unite, Link, View somewhere else and use overlay status bar for giving link information, etc.


Just disable it? You get an overlay then when you hover a link.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Opera did it first.
> 
> 
> Just disable it? You get an overlay then when you hover a link.



You actually get a Tooltip, not exactly what I like.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2011)

Posting this post from Opera portable. Got to tell ya, looks and performance are really cool!  
Loved the already integrated Speed Dial,
Ability to search any word by just double clicking and that too through different search engines!!
Private TAB!
Live thumbnails of sites by just mouse over the tabs!​I think it's only the tip of iceberg, that I hav discovered abt opera.. and many more is still to come 

But, there are just few annoyances with Opera. 
Like, I can't reopen a closed tab by right clicking, whereas, the shortcut (Ctrl+Z) works.
When I double click a word and select search, it searches in the SAME tab!
Also, I am unable to find out the extension that can "Minimize browser to Tray".

Lastly, the problem which I think can't be solved, is the ability to install Adobe Flash Player w/o admin rights. Since because of this, I am unable to watch Youtube Videos! And this problem was also in firefox portable.
Should I start a thread on this problem?

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

*UPDATE:* Discovered that Opera has build-in feature to hide browser in taskbar. Also, the shortcut, which is, a long, Ctrl + Shift + Alt + H  
Is there a setting which would let Opera hide whenever I minimize automaticallly?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

Joker said:


> why i use opera?
> 3) faster than chrome




Can you justify this false claim by some proof ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Can you justify this false claim by some proof ?


Except that he is right.

I remember peacekeeper benchmark giving Opera top rate.

While traditionally Chrome/ium has been fastest on my PC, but just did a benchmark.

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/28645995422855073147.png

Weirdly Chromium 10 was significatly faster than Opera or this score of Chromium 11 if I remember well. Think it's a regression bug.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

Joker said:


> 1) css user style changer and user script too
> 2) TAB STACKING - group ur tabs.
> 3) faster than chrome
> 4) no-script
> ...


I must say that Opera's image preview extension is very good. 

I used and loved Opera for these features. Ever since Fx 4 has come around, I can't give it up. Adblock Plus + Element hiding helper is ultimate win. Fanboy's list for Opera needs to be manually updated, making it a no. And the no ads extensions suck TBF.

But I think Chatzilla>Opera IRC client.

I can't make Chatzilla work on Firefox 4 RC. Any help?



pauldmps said:


> Can you justify this false claim by some proof ?


Victim of Google's marketing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Krow said:


> I can't make Chatzilla work on Firefox 4 RC. Any help?


Why don't you run Chatzilla standalone using XULRunner?

I personally miss the RIP extension for Firefox 4. That makes me stay with Chromium.

Firefox 4 also needs a speed dial by default IMO.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

Gimme a link for XULRunner. I tried downloading from a couple of locations. One place the file was not on the server anymore. Other link wasn't working. A third exe install of xulrunner failed to run chatzilla. :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Assuming you are using Windows? If you are using Ubuntu, XULRunner is preinstalled, in that case just download the chatzilla given below and run the .ini using XULRunner.

Linky
ChatZilla on XULRunner

XULRunner for Windows
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...7/runtimes/xulrunner-1.9.0.17.en-US.win32.zip

Chatzilla for XULRunner
*chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/download/chatzilla-0.9.86-xr.zip


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

I got chatzilla from the first link long ago. Both links not working for downloading XULRunner. Tried them both before this too. Maybe because I am behind a NAT.

Yes I am on Windows 7. I am going to install Linux soon though. I miss Julia.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you behind a proxy? THe link for XULRunner is an FTP Link which works, maybe all ports apart from port 80/443 is blocked for you? Will upload it my web space and pm you the link later.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

^Yeah thanks a lot for that. Even mediafire should do I'm assuming.

I am on college wifi, not exactly unfiltered.


----------



## tkin (Mar 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Posting this post from Opera portable. Got to tell ya, looks and performance are really cool!
> Loved the already integrated Speed Dial,
> Ability to search any word by just double clicking and that too through different search engines!!
> Private TAB!
> ...


1.Go to Settings: Preferences,
2.Now go to Advanced: Browsing
3.Tick the checkbox, "Confirm exit"
4.Now click close and hide option appears.

PS: I have bound the shortcut to a macro key, really helps.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Are you behind a proxy? THe link for XULRunner is an FTP Link which works, maybe all ports apart from port 80/443 is blocked for you? Will upload it my web space and pm you the link later.



Worked. Thanks a million. Now where is the rep button?


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Can you justify this false claim by some proof ?


False claim by proof? okay Chrome loads pages 0.000000001 second faster. Opera lets me do things easily and faster. 

Opera's new version 11.10 with a major rewrite is coming. Expect it to blow Chrome out of the water just like Opera 10.50/60 did to Chrome 6. Opera 11 was nothing more than Opera 10.60 + extensions.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/opera-10.60-internet-explorer-9-safari-5,2680-13.html



> Right now, the Norgwegian browser-maker is the only outfit that can claim to have "the world's fastest browser."


 and this is going to be true again in May.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 12, 2011)

*why is ie on the list. microsoft should take it out of the door and put it out of its misery.
*


premji said:


> Opera 11 is interesting!


serious understatement



pauldmps said:


> This report should make it clear that Chrome is the winner:
> 
> Source: Safari and IE8 get shamed at Pwn2Own, Chrome still safe... for now -- Engadget
> *Safari and IE8 get shamed at Pwn2Own, Chrome still safe... for now*
> ...


ie can be broken by a baby. lol. safari is for apple fanboys who cant think of their life without a daily update of their brainwashing. 



ico said:


> False claim by proof? okay Chrome loads pages 0.000000001 second faster. Opera lets me do things easily and faster.
> 
> Opera's new version 11.10 with a major rewrite is coming. Expect it to blow Chrome out of the water just like Opera 10.50/60 did to Chrome 6. Opera 11 was nothing more than Opera 10.60 + extensions.
> 
> ...


opera championed most of the "modern" features of the browser, like tabs and mouse gestures(others still dont have a built-in solution)

i use all 3, opera, firefox, and chrome.
chrome's for fast, light, casual surfing, when speed is needed(less than 5 tabs open)
firefox for specialized stuff, like opening TONS of tabs securely(i once epened 100+ tabs, and was still browsing, thanks to bartab extension), online gaming(greasemonkey ftw!!!), secure surfing, reading digit forums(yes, i dont use any other browser for TDF, coz FF got ad block!!!)
opera for daily stuff.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But, there are just few annoyances with Opera.
> Like, I can't reopen a closed tab by right clicking, whereas, the shortcut (Ctrl+Z) works.


This is the icon for closed tabs in case you didn't know. Left click on it to view the list of closed tabs.
*img861.imageshack.us/img861/3149/closedtabsicon.png



vineet369 said:


> When I double click a word and select search, it searches in the SAME tab!
> Also, I am unable to find out the extension that can "Minimize browser to Tray".


Press the Shift key while clicking Search.

or even if you don't like that. *Opera Menu > Settings > Preferences... > Advanced > Tabs > [DISABLE] Reuse current tab*

*img830.imageshack.us/img830/3119/reusecurrenttab.th.png



vineet369 said:


> Lastly, the problem which I think can't be solved, is the ability to install Adobe Flash Player w/o admin rights. Since because of this, I am unable to watch Youtube Videos! And this problem was also in firefox portable.
> Should I start a thread on this problem?


A workaround solution for this too.

YouTube - HTML5

Enable the HTML5 trial and watch videos in WebM instead of Flash. 

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




pauldmps said:


> Can you justify this false claim by some proof ?


*img862.imageshack.us/img862/8962/operapeacekeeper.png 

I'm using only the third development snapshot of Opera 11.10. Dozens are yet to come.


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

Garbage said:


> hmm... Here we go... Do we need another browser war / best browser thread?
> 
> I can't believe, ico is still replying to these kind of threads?


after reading the above discussion, now do u realize why we need such threads?  oh atleast we are "contributing" to "these kind of threads" instead of just making random comments.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

I have used all the browsers including FF, Opera & Chrome. I find Chrome significantly faster (on my 5yr old PC), lighter on resources (FF hangs too much) & best in usability.

Yes Opera might be feature-laden but how many feature do you actually use ? I kept coming back to Chrome because it works as it should for me. No unnecessary options & functions are present.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^Yeah thanks a lot for that. Even mediafire should do I'm assuming.
> 
> I am on college wifi, not exactly unfiltered.



btw can you connect to IRC? I would doubt port 6667, etc. will be allowed if FTP port is denied. You'll be stuck with webchat in that case.

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




			
				vineet said:
			
		

> Lastly, the problem which I think can't be solved, is the ability to install Adobe Flash Player w/o admin rights. Since because of this, I am unable to watch Youtube Videos! And this problem was also in firefox portable.
> Should I start a thread on this problem?


Copy the flash libraries into the plugins folder of Opera Portable?


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I have used all the browsers including FF, Opera & Chrome. I find Chrome significantly faster (on my 5yr old PC), lighter on resources (FF hangs too much) & best in usability.
> 
> Yes Opera might be feature-laden but how many feature do you actually use ? I kept coming back to Chrome because it works as it should for me. No unnecessary options & functions are present.


well, I personally know which browser to use on my 6 year old PC whether it hangs or not. Firefox. Chrome and Opera feel significantly lighter doesn't mean they're really light on resources. You can check out ithehappy's screenshot for that clarification.

Chrome works for you. Good enough. As far as "faster" is concerned, I've shown you a proper review albeit old and current benchmarks.

But as far as "unnecessary options" in Opera are concerned, just don't use them. I'm personally using everything which Opera offers. I still keep away from it in Linux and use strictly Chrome. But Opera in Windows 7 is the best browser ever, nothing comes close.


----------



## Goten (Mar 12, 2011)

I use chrome10 firefox4rc and ie8....Just like them all and use them as per usage or the site i wanna surf.

Peace~~~!


----------



## dreatica (Mar 13, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I personally know which browser to use on my 6 year old PC whether it hangs or not. Firefox. Chrome and Opera feel significantly lighter doesn't mean they're really light on resources. You can check out ithehappy's screenshot for that clarification.
> 
> Chrome works for you. Good enough. As far as "faster" is concerned, I've shown you a proper review albeit old and current benchmarks.
> 
> But as far as "unnecessary options" in Opera are concerned, just don't use them. I'm personally using everything which Opera offers. I still keep away from it in Linux and use strictly Chrome. But Opera in Windows 7 is the best browser ever, nothing comes close.



Coz of your detail comments, I am going to try Opera 11 now but somehow I am still in love with FF due to the extensions.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2011)

Well guys what is the best query always depends on user to user. No one can say Opera is the best, FF is the best and etc...If you like Opera more than FF then use it, have peace, if you like FF more then use it...I do agree IE even with their latest version can come any near of FF/Opera's.


----------



## Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> And the no ads extensions suck TBF.


enter this in your URL bar: *opera:config#PersistentStorage|UserJSStorageQuota
*
 and set the value above 500. save and restart. it will work fine - the way it should.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> And the no ads extensions suck TBF.


Works completely fine.

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7173/72915551.th.jpg *img851.imageshack.us/img851/4664/16699652.th.jpg *img859.imageshack.us/img859/9840/48699567.th.jpg *img848.imageshack.us/img848/2540/32978728.th.jpg

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/7021/88154308.th.jpg *img696.imageshack.us/img696/555/75787654.th.jpg

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> IMO Opera should get rid of the status bar, putting Unite, Link, View somewhere else and use overlay status bar for giving link information, etc.


*addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/details/popup-statusbar/0.4.2/?display=en


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Can we add fanboy's tracking and annoyances list too? Like ABP + fanboy.co.nz and click to add.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

@ico

How can I change the first option in the right-click (on a hyperlink) menu from "Open" to "Open in a Background Tab" in Opera ?


Offtopic: What happened to quick-reply ?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 13, 2011)

^^Just middle click on the link,it will be opened in a background tab


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Works completely fine.
> 
> *img153.imageshack.us/img153/7173/72915551.th.jpg *img851.imageshack.us/img851/4664/16699652.th.jpg *img859.imageshack.us/img859/9840/48699567.th.jpg *img848.imageshack.us/img848/2540/32978728.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Please don't use imageshack, I can't view any of the images when I'm clicking them, this sucks 

PS: I can view them if I click them, but if I middle click them they are blocked, this still sucks.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 14, 2011)

I am using AdSweep.In the description it says it isn't similar to AdBlock.Whats the difference?


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I am using AdSweep.In the description it says it isn't similar to AdBlock.Whats the difference?


As much as I can tell Adsweep does not show the ads but loads them(thus no bandwidth is saved), adblock prevents the loading by blocking the URL.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

Adblock is the best... and one extension which I can't live without 

btw, guys please answer a query on a thread which I posted, about Opera and Orbit DM.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-...t-able-integrate-opera-browser-about-dms.html


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 15, 2011)

IE9 final is released today and it's faster than previous versions


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

Gauravs90 said:


> IE9 final is released today and it's faster than previous versions



oh.oh... can't wait to try hands on with the shiny new toy "IE 9!!"
But just try, mind it. I am not hoping it could be made "default browser" any time sooner


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> oh.oh... can't wait to try hands on with the shiny new toy "IE 9!!"
> But just try, mind it. I am not hoping it could be made "default browser" any time sooner


Hell that browser is fast, but lack of addons and constant fear of emerging exploits deter me from using it.


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

Microsoft now has a very fast "page loader" which they didn't have earlier.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

It has indeed become faster & smoother. But still scores only 96% in Acid3 test.


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> It has indeed become faster & smoother. But still scores only 96% in Acid3 test.


96 or 97 is fine. IE9 and Firefox 4 have not implemented SVG fonts and Firefox is not even interested in implementing it as it has no real world use as of now.


----------



## Goten (Mar 16, 2011)

I cannot use IE9...((...Cheap microsoft bast#rds.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ And why so??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

I would guess there are quite a few Win XP users left out cold by IE9.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 16, 2011)

how to test GPU/HW accelerator with the browsers ? I tested on this website, but its results limited to 60 FPS. I am getting 60FPS+ in FF4 RC1 and same result with IE9, I wanna know the actual FPS.

Hardware Acceleration Stress Test.


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

My vote goes for Opera. It is certainly ahead of other browsers.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2011)

@Liverpool_fan: Yeah... I agree with my own personal experience.

Me: Which browser you use?
Friend: Internet Explorer! (for like my whole damn life!, of about 4 yrs) 
Me: Ahh.. it's The worst browser, and too much security loopholes, and its featureless! 
Friend: So what do you use, that you are so proud of?
Me: *with a shine in my eyes* I use Firefox, and currently Google Chrome!  btw, which version of IE do you use? 
Friend: Version? Umm... the one which had came with XP! 
Me:  Come on dude.. its time to switch to the latest! Like Chrome, its fast!
You know btw, that IE's latest version has been launched. Its IE 9!
Friend: Oh oh!..  I am gonna install it right away..  

Few hrs later, my phone rings...

Friend: You know, what? IE Sucks! Doesn't install. 
Me:  Umm.. I kinda forgot to tell, that IE 9, works only in Vista or Win 7! Which I have 
Friend:  YOU SUCK!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2011)

Firefox is a very good browser.... but it has memory leak problems....I think chrome is very fast.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 16, 2011)

IE 9 is clearly better than its predecessors.But in the add-ons page the load time of some of them are shown to be above 1s.So installing addons is going to slow down the browser significantly.And i saw something like this in the IE9 home page.


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Firefox is a very good browser.... but it has memory leak problems....I think chrome is very fast.


if there is any browser which has memory leak problem then it is chrome. firefox has the least memory consumption.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2011)

Joker said:


> if there is any browser which has memory leak problem then it is chrome. firefox has the least memory consumption.



memory leaks in FF are mainly caused by add-ons,themes and plugins...moreover FF is built in such way that it caches objects for future use(which is a good thing) but due to this constant allocation and deallocation of memory....memory leaks increase.

Also in chrome...each tab is treated as a seperate process...which is good from a security point of view....as if one of your tab gets infected by some malicious activity...it won't spread over to other tabs....


So all in all....FF is great coz it has many useful addons and tools...whereas Chrome is better coz its cleaner, lighter and fast.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 16, 2011)

abhidev said:


> memory leaks in FF are mainly caused by add-ons,themes and plugins...moreover FF is built in such way that it caches objects for future use(which is a good thing) but due to this constant allocation and deallocation of memory....memory leaks increase.
> 
> Also in chrome...each tab is treated as a seperate process...which is good from a security point of view....as if one of your tab gets infected by some malicious activity...it won't spread over to other tabs....
> 
> ...



I agree +1


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

@abhidev
believe it or not...opera has got both things which u mentioned
used all browsers so far(even safari)
i would align them in this order(all round performance)

OPERA->FF->Chrome->->Safari->IE8
(i hate IE generation)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @abhidev
> believe it or not...opera has got both things which u mentioned
> used all browsers so far(even safari)
> i would align them in this order(all round performance)
> ...



I don't know much about opera...but i know one thing...it is one of the fastest....


----------



## Neuron (Mar 18, 2011)

The 'paste and go' feature in opera is very handy.Its one of the first few things I miss when using another browser.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Chrome updated to 10.0.648.151, let's see how it performs and what bugs it have managed to fix


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

Neuron said:


> The 'paste and go' feature in opera is very handy.Its one of the first few things I miss when using another browser.



The "paste & go" is also available on Chrome. And it is really a pain to press Enter after pasting the URL in FF & even in IE9.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Me: Which browser you use?
> Friend: Internet Explorer! (for like my whole damn life!, of about 4 yrs)
> Me: Ahh.. it's The worst browser, and too much security loopholes, and its featureless!
> Friend: So what do you use, that you are so proud of?
> ...



Chrome doesn't comes preinstalled in Xp until its pirated. or modded. so i guess your friend is running pirated XP. so anyway it won't allow to install IE8 or 9 as it'll fail genuine validity check.



Neuron said:


> The 'paste and go' feature in opera is very handy.Its one of the first few things I miss when using another browser.





pauldmps said:


> The "paste & go" is also available on Chrome. And it is really a pain to press Enter after pasting the URL in FF & even in IE9.



yes. Paste & Go is one of the most important & handy tool i can find in Chrome & Opera (only 2 browser i use).


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2011)

Sam said:


> Chrome doesn't comes preinstalled in Xp until its pirated. or modded. so i guess your friend is running pirated XP. so anyway it won't allow to install IE8 or 9 as it'll fail genuine validity check.



He was talkin abt his *IE* not Chrome! And as far as I know, XP does comes pre-installed. I think, IE 6. 

haha...time to read that conversation again.. 
wait, I can save you the trouble... 



vineet369 said:


> Me: Which browser you use?
> Friend: *Internet Explorer! *(for like my whole damn life!, of about 4 yrs)
> Me: Ahh.. it's The worst browser, and too much security loopholes, and its featureless!
> Friend: So what do you use, that you are so proud of?
> ...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 20, 2011)

My vote goes to FF and Chrome, but Chrome a little more ahead because of startup speeds. FF loaded with extensions does take a lot of time.
As for the memory usage, both FF and Chrome are memory hoggers...
Overall, I feel Chrome to be quite speedy for NON-TECHIE users, not geeks!
FF for geeks!!!




Neuron said:


> The 'paste and go' feature in opera is very handy.Its one of the first few things I miss when using another browser.





Sam said:


> yes. Paste & Go is one of the most important & handy tool i can find in Chrome & Opera (only 2 browser i use).



Paste & Go is available in FF RC1 too!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't use IE9 due to ATI 100% load bug(I SO DAMN HATE ATI), FF4 is usable but without acceleration, I'm sticking to opera.

PS: Isn't this 2d accel just a gimmick?? Most processors have enough power to render web pages(ye old atom included), flash accel is already there, then why would we need this??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS: Isn't this 2d accel just a gimmick?? Most processors have enough power to render web pages(ye old atom included), flash accel is already there, then why would we need this??


The new <canvas> element.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

You don't need Flash for <canvas>. Just like you shouldn't need Flash for video.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the official update of FF 4.0, everything is awesome. Start up time dramatically improved. Get up is beautiful and Cool. Only one problem I've found, the Norton Toolbar I used to use is Disabled with this new version, now I have to type the Username and Pass all the time , so boring.


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes Opera is the best browser. I have been using it from 2006 and it saves me a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

Can you guys post the browser benchmark results here ?

Peacekeeper - The Browser Benchmark from Futuremark Corporation


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

OMG:
*files.sharenator.com/Thread_Crap_Wont_Die_mega_zombie_forum-s300x371-97014-580.jpg


----------



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> OMG:
> *files.sharenator.com/Thread_Crap_Wont_Die_mega_zombie_forum-s300x371-97014-580.jpg



No, I am interested to see benchmarks. I love all the browsers


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Google Chrome 13= Super Fast.

Seems lot faster than older Chrome's

BTW, Firefox 5 when it comes out will be *very* intersting


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 27, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Can you guys post the browser benchmark results here ?
> 
> Peacekeeper - The Browser Benchmark from Futuremark Corporation




FF4.01
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/3987/renderff.jpg


Benchmark other browser code link =
	
	



```
*clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=60mU
```

IE 
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/828/renderie.jpg

Opera

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/4985/renderopera.jpg

Chrome 
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4442/renderchrome.jpg

Safary
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/4857/chromeg.jpg

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/3107/genmk.jpg


ACID 3

Chrome 100/100
FF   97/100
Safary 100/100
IE  95
Opera 100/100


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Google Chrome 13= Super Fast.



Chrome 13??

Mine shows 11.0.696.71 and says it the latest.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Chrome 13??
> 
> Mine shows 11.0.696.71 and says it the latest.



Get it here  -

Download Google Chrome 13.0.772.0 Beta - FileHippo.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Chrome 13??
> 
> Mine shows 11.0.696.71 and says it the latest.



It's the latest _stable_ release.

11 = Latest Stable
12 = Beta Channel
13 = Dev Channel


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

Me using, *Chromium *13 !


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> 13 = Dev Channel


 I dont seem to be facing any problem with it.
Infact Chrome 12 troubled me more !


Btw, Firefox is fastest developing browser now.
Have a look at this link. Firefox 7 out already(obviously beta)

Firefox Nightly Builds


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2011)

Nope, then it's ok. I like to stay on Stable builds


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

My Chromium updates itself automatically.. no control over it. Its not like I want control either 
I like to live on the edge!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

There's no problem with the Dev Channel but it may suffer from regressions from time to also. Also it's updated way too much.
Personally I use the Beta Channel.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

How do you select, just a particular "Channel"?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

You cant. Google only upgrades you to latest stable version.

unless you do manual update.


----------



## lalam (May 27, 2011)

In line with the topic i'd pick Chrome. My main reason being you don't really have to install plug ins like you do on firefox and the other browsers.

Anyways am starting to lose my love for Firefox, have been using it for at least 4 years now. And seeing the benchmark result up there, off to download chrome 13 i go!!! Surprised that Opera is faster than Firefox


----------



## dreatica (May 27, 2011)

But the screenshot posted above are taken from the benchmark website, cant you post your own browser results please. 

I just downloaded the 12 beta version and my results were less thn 3000.


check this :
*internet-browser-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

I am currently using all the 3 firefox versions: 4.0.1, 5 beta and 6 alpha. Haven't seen much difference as far as browsing experience and stability go. Will run peacekeeper and report back if there are any differences in the scores.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2011)

No use of comparing browsers with synthetic benchmarks. All the names mentioned above in the poll are fast enough. It's time to compare these browsers according to their usability now.


----------



## doomgiver (May 27, 2011)

what in the world happened to firefox?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> How do you select, just a particular "Channel"?



I use Ubuntu and use the Chromium Beta Channel PPA.


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2011)

That sounded Greek to me, maybe since I havn't use Linux yet.


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Btw, Firefox is fastest developing browser now.
> Have a look at this link. Firefox 7 out already(obviously beta)



Did you mean, "alpha" instead of "beta"? Because AFAIK, there is no Firefox 7 beta released as of now. Neither I could find it here, and nor my Aurora got updated to beta. Its Firefox 7 alpha 1 as of now.


On browser benchmarks:
I have said it before as well. I just wonder when people starts talking about page load difference in milliseconds / microseconds. Do you really notice that difference? Do you? Really? :S


----------



## noob (May 30, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Did you mean, "alpha" instead of "beta"? Because AFAIK, there is no Firefox 7 beta released as of now. Neither I could find it here, and nor my Aurora got updated to beta. Its Firefox 7 alpha 1 as of now.
> 
> 
> On browser benchmarks:
> I have said it before as well. I just wonder when people starts talking about page load difference in milliseconds / microseconds. Do you really notice that difference? Do you? Really? :S




+1. But i can notice sluggishness of IE9 and FF when multiple sites are loading and i switch between tabs at that time. FF is still OK, but IE9 is pure crap.


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> +1. But i can notice sluggishness of IE9 and FF when multiple sites are loading and i switch between tabs at that time. FF is still OK, but IE9 is pure crap.


How about opera?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2011)

FF Aurora 6.0a2 here.

i dont like any other browser in the planet.


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

Firefox  5 beta 2 FTW!


----------



## dreatica (May 31, 2011)

Firefox is making browser war a mess now..dunno why they opted to release a new version every 6 weeks. Can someone provide the link of FF Aurora 6.0a2 ? Is it stable ?


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Firefox is making browser war a mess now..dunno why they opted to release a new version every 6 weeks. Can someone provide the link of FF Aurora 6.0a2 ? Is it stable ?



1) Link:- 

*ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fi...urora/firefox-6.0a2.en-US.win32.installer.exe

2) Even Chrome/Chromium is being developed like that only. One stable, one beta, one alpha. Nothing wrong with that. In firefox's case, you only loose some extensions.

3) In my PC, it is rock solid. Although yet to spot any difference with v4 and v5, except that extension incompatibility.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Opera is best its that simple.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 12, 2011)

for old pcs..low clock speeds, chrome is the best.
otherwise, if you have a gaint cpu, opera simply wins..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

^^Ok.. Now maybe THAT is the actual reason, why I left Opera, despite it being the coolest browser, for Chromium.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Firefox PWNs ALL!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Hey! We are discussing Runner Up's here!!!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> 1) Link:-
> 
> *ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/fi...urora/firefox-6.0a2.en-US.win32.installer.exe
> 
> ...



Thx..will give it a try today


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 17, 2011)

i try opera


----------

